# Boiler turning off and on randamly



## northmen23 (Dec 18, 2021)

I've had two different repair people out . No one seems to know what the problem is. the problem has gotten steadily worse. The boiler runs 1-10 minutes then shuts off. Not responding to thermostat. when i shut off electricy and turn back on it seems to work for a bit, then shuts down and wont work at all.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

GO TO Heating Help: The Wall THIS SITE IS FOR PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Just switch to living in an igloo and problem goes away.


----------

